# G5 with a red light



## jimefc (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought I had RAM problems as I couldn't upgrade properly so I bought some new RAM (2x1GB) and replaced the old ones. However upon restarting a red light appears next to the RAM top slot and the machine still does not start. I also notice that the LED next to the power button flashes twice which according to some other info suggests that it can't see the RAM. I've taken it out and put it back carefully but to no avail - the same result !!!

Can anyone offer any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 13, 2007)

The red LED inside on the logic board may mean that the clear air deflector is not in place.
2 flashes means that you have incompatible memory, or (more likely) that you have good memory in the wrong slots. The memory needs to be installed in pairs, and placed in pairs of slots from the inside out. One pair in slots numbered 1, another pair in slots numbered 2, and so on. The sequence is not important, but the presence of pairs in numbered slots is critical.


----------

